# Leg mites



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How long does it take to see improvement with leg mites? I was spraying permectrin spray on her legs, and giving her Ivermectin, high doses 10 days apart and she's due for a third dose, but her legs still feel really rough/scabby.

I'm almost out of permectrin spray, I thought I had more but can't find it if I do.
I have Ivermectin injectible, and Cydectin pour on for cattle, as well as Cylence. 
I know Cydectin is supposed to kill mites on cattle, I'm wondering if we glove up maybe we could rub some of that into the affected areas? I haven't looked to see if that is possible, but just thought I'd ask what everyone thought I could try. 

BTW, I've been watching everyone else, and checking legs, etc and haven't found anyone else with the leg mites. We'll double check everyone again today.
I CAN get more permectrin spray, just can't get it until tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe Ivermectin is the best treatment...I did 1 shot once a week for 3 weeks and that did it....I think I would wash the legs and infected area with vinegar..it helps sooth burns, bug bites and so many skin irritations for us..and I was reminded great for little heads after a disbudding : ) couldnt hurt..might help plus its an natural antibacterial so will help prevent infection


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php - witches brew works great

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/frontline.php - Frontline spray seems to work when permethrin doesn't seem to.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh....goats can get leg mites?? I know chickens get scaly leg mites...is that the same thing?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great another thing to worry about


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well my husband took them in the woods before I could get outside, so we werent' able to treat her  Today I'm going to check her again, and try to see if she's healing or if she really isn't getting better. 
I'm going to check through all the goat stuff see if I misplaced the rest of the permectrin II bottle, I'm positive I have more, as I usually always keep it on hand. 
Naturally today I was at the feed store with a list of things I needed, and completely forgot to get another bottle of it! Geesh!
I can probably go get some in the morning before the feed stores close at lunchtime, just depends.

And yep, another thing to worry about huh? We had some babies born in July 2010 and they were around a month old and got mites on their ears, head, neck and belly, I think their legs too. Wasn't horrible, but wow was that a shock to find. I'm trying to think of what we used, I think it was just a permectrin based powder for chicken pens <and what we typically do treat our goats with during the winter to keep bugs off, naturally I don't have any lol>.
I remember it cleared up fast and no ivermectin was involved.

I've read that goats who have been overly stressed or have a weak immune system <like babies> can get mites much easier than an animal who hasn't been under any stress and has a strong immune system. 
This doe was so stressed after losing her babies, and frantically trying to find them, etc. not wanting to eat, completely a mental wreck, so I can clearly see how her immune system was compromised. Thankfully we found a baby for her when we did, she calmed down considerably and is back to her clingy, spoiled self lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happybleats is correct


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  We're doing another shot of ivermectin tomorrow, and I'm going to clean her legs. It was just too cold to think about getting her wet this evening as it's been in the low 30s all day and dark/dreary. Should be warmer tomorrow.

I do have another question. I was cleaning out the goat box, and found some earmite medicine I found for the puppy we used to have.
Could I possibly use this on her legs? It has aloe so I thought it might be soothing? Her legs do look much better, but still feel scabby.

Here's a link:
http://www.petco.com/product/119985/Sentry-Earmite-Free-Ear-Miticide-for-Dogs.aspx

I don't know what else I could use this stuff for, almost a full bottle. If I can't use it on goats please let me know I might give it to the humane society they might be able to use it, I really don't want it to go to waste.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so we're still treating her, and I am not seeing an improvement  
Unless her digging at her legs is a sign of healing!
I don't know what it is, these does are trying to drive me nuts lately!

Okay, so I've treated her with Ivermectin, I've used permectrin spray and powder a few times this week. 

How long can it take to heal? Could the scabs be causing her to itch and pull hair? She has a few raw places, they are tiny, but noticed a tinge of blood on the back of a front leg.


----------



## TripleMoonFarm (May 29, 2013)

Have you considered that it might not be mites? Maybe it is a fungal infection? I know they can get fugal infections that are crusty and itchy and sometimes it is due to having legs wet or moist frequently. High grass or walking in a pond or that kind of thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, it may not be mites at all. I used Nu Stock for my doe's leg scaleys, and whatever it was, it cleared up. I use Nu Stock for everything now :laugh: Proud flesh, hoof rot, ear mites, old scars, scratches ... it's my little miracle salve.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol well whatever it was, it cleared up after using Nu Stock. That was almost 4 months ago. I now recommend Nu Stock to all my friends lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the stuff! My sister used it for a burn she got while cooking -- she instantly felt releif and it was on the road to healing by morning.


----------

